# Solved: windows explorer not there, just grey screen



## km zallar (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, Am in dire need of help. No windows explorer-just grey screen. Have tried changing my registry by downloading a zip file I found on this forum--it did not work. I then changed it by editing the registry, still no luck. Restored registry, now have grey screen and an added error. when I try to go to windows update, I get an error in MSHTML which promptly kicks me offline.
Replaced MSHTML with latest version--still no luck. can nyone help? I am running windows Me with IE6.
Thanks in advance,
Kathy


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Did you try to restore your prior registry with the WinMe restore?

Is this the registry patch you tried?

The following often corrects this:
Paste the bold into Notepad: 
*REGEDIT4 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}]
@="Explorer Band" 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\SHDOCVW.DLL"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment" 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}\Implemented Categories] 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}\Implemented Categories\{00021493-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]*
Save as Explorer.reg, doubleclick, and answer 'yes' to have it merged into your registry.
Reboot.

OR

rename explorer.txt to explorer.reg
Attachment: explorer.txt

This has been downloaded 1 time(s).
Http://discussions.virtualdr.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=713614

OR
Without knowing the cause, the first thing I might try is replacing the current copy of explorer with a fresh copy from the install disk

OR
See: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q192315

Or

This by Mosiac1
The problem of the Grayed out Explorer Folders Pane has been traced to a single registry key.

This one:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}\InProcServer32

The Default value for this key points to the file which builds the Explorer Band. That file is either Shdocvw.dll or Browseui.dll. The file varies according to which version of Internet Explorer is installed. If this entry is not correct, the Pane will not be built.

Internet Explorer 5.5 uses Browseui.dll
All other Internet Explorer Versions use Shdocvw.dll

Using a registry file and merging that file into the registry can repair the problem on all versions except IE 5.5.

------------------------------------------------

For All Internet Explorer versions EXCEPT IE 5.5

Go to Start>run and type Regedit. Press Enter

Navigate to this key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}\InProcServer32

Highlight InProcServer32 in the left pane. In the right pane, double click on Default. Modify the value data in the box which will come up, by typing in the correct path to shdocvw.dll. Click Ok. Close the Registry.

Or you can download a file and merge that into the Registry:

There are two files, one for Win9x and ME, another for WinXP and Windows2000. This is because the path to shdocvw.dll is different in each operating system. And the Operating Systems use different registry value types.

Download the appropriate file for your operating system. The files are attached as text files. Download the text file and rename it with a .reg extension. Double click the registry file to Merge into the registry. If you are running Windows 2000 or WindowsXP, the file attached here is correct for your Operating System.

If you use Win 9x or ME, go to this link for the correct file:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=59067&de9915402fe033aaf68e12e4cb04f6b7

-------------------------------------------------------
For those of you using Internet Explorer 5.5

Repair Internet Explorer. See if that corrects the situation. If not then doublecheck your installed version of Browseui.dll to be sure it is the correct version for IE 5.5.

To cover all bases, (note: The registry usually doesn't solve the problem for IE 5.5) 
Go to this key:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}\InProcServer32

Click on InProcServer32

Make sure the Default in the right pane is the correct path to Browseui.dll.

P.S. Welcome to TSG!!!!


----------



## km zallar (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, Yes i have tried all of the things you mentioned and still same crap. Grey screen in windows explorer, mshtml error when I try to go to windows update and promptly booted off. Everything else works and can browse all other sites. I have noticed that the link from my documents to my computer does not work though...do i have a folder setting problem? Please help. I am going to try fixing IE and see what happens..wish me luck and send any suggestions you may have. Regards, kathy


----------



## km zallar (Oct 22, 2004)

Tried to fix IE..no luck, won't let me. Tried to re-install, can't--get kicked off everytime I go to the download site. ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HELP PLEASE

Kathy


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Search for the file ie6setup.exe and double click on it. Reinstall all components.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

If you cant repair IE you might want to uninstall it and then re-install it. You can use 
Ieradicator, (see link below)
http://www.litepc.com/ieradicator.html

Or see:

http://www.cnn.com/TECH/computing/9903/09/removeie.idg/

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q293907/

Internet Explorer 6 & Outlook Express Tweak guide
http://www.techspot.com/tweaks/ie6/print.shtml

Repair Internet Explorer
http://www.byte-bits.net/repairie.htm

http://inetexplorer.mvps.org/answers_5.htm

Unable to Uninstall a Previous Version of Internet Explorer After You Uninstall the Current Version of Internet Explorer (Q291558)
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q291558

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie...oft.com/windows/ie/downloads/ie6/download.asp


----------



## km zallar (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks will try re-Installing from IE setup already on my machine. Tried it the other day but it said I already had a newer version installed and did not recommend re-install....will live dangerously and try it when I get home tonight. Thanks.
Kathy


----------



## km zallar (Oct 22, 2004)

Un-installed IE6.0, defragged, used Netscape to go to microsoft downloads, re-installed
IE6SP1----WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO al probs gone--running fine now. thanks for all your help.
Regards, kathy


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Glad your problem is solved and thanks for posting back!


----------

